# what the puck?!



## Pisis (May 13, 2009)

wtp has happened to the appaearance of this forum????????????????? Seems like a cheap adveritesemt for viagra, or something...

I have always liked airplanes, since 1990.

I hope I will have a great tme here on this forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2009)

Pisis, it's the way it's always looked. Perhaps you’ve been enjoying your hobbies too much. Both can effect eye sight you know.


----------



## Matt308 (May 13, 2009)

Pisis,

There does not appear to be any indication that your post has been modified. Therefore, if you continue to post this kind of tripe, irrespective of your time on this forum, I will ban your ass.

Please tell me you have some sort of excuse for that drunken faggety ass post.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2009)

I think that it was that puck that he mention, that hit his head....


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2009)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/news/complete-server-maintenance-05-11-09-a-18472.html


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2009)

I dont think that was Pisis guys, definatly not like him to post that kinda sh!t.....

David, please tell me that wasnt u....


----------



## ccheese (May 14, 2009)

I took the liberty of editing his post. Definately inappropriate...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2009)

The more that I read the original post, the less I believe that it WAS Pisis....definitely NOT like him.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 14, 2009)

I didn't see the original post, but I hope it was either not him or we can chalk it up to Jack Daniels.


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2009)

I didn't see the original post either, but I have never known Psis to post anything crazy. Somebody must have gotten onto his PC.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 14, 2009)

I saw the original post last night and it was a lulu.
I don't believe a longtime member posted it either.







Wheelsup


----------



## Doughboy (May 14, 2009)

Maybe someone logged in as him? I can't believe a member with 5,833 posts would say that.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2009)

I saw the original post, and it looked like nothing he's posted in the past.

It looked to me like a kid hijacked his machine and posted that stuff...


----------



## Doughboy (May 14, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I saw the original post, and it looked like nothing he's posted in the past.
> 
> It looked to me like a kid hijacked his machine and posted that stuff...


Exactly.


----------



## Matt308 (May 14, 2009)

Not quite exactly. There has been some... well... historical precedence for outbursts. You guys just haven't been around long enough to remember.


----------



## Freebird (May 14, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I didn't see the original post either.




Matt pretty much described it.



Matt308 said:


> drunken faggety ass post.


----------



## Matt308 (May 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, I think so.


----------



## Maestro (May 15, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Not quite exactly. There has been some... well... historical precedence for outbursts. You guys just haven't been around long enough to remember.



Really ? I think I'm the oldest member of this forum and I don't remember reading those kind of things coming from Pisis. Although I didn't read the original post neither I did for every of his 5,800-odd posts.

But hey, you're a mod, so you must know better than me !


----------



## Freebird (May 15, 2009)

Please, don't let your friends post drunk....



{Unless she's underdressed female...}


----------



## seesul (May 15, 2009)

I´ll try to ask him thru Skype later today...


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Really ? I think I'm the oldest member of this forum and I don't remember reading those kind of things coming from Pisis. Although I didn't read the original post neither I did for every of his 5,800-odd posts.
> 
> But hey, you're a mod, so you must know better than me !



I don't claim to know better, just remember a couple of times that he had an outburst. I think he said his cousin/brother got into his account. It seems to happen about once per year.

I do remember this thread though. Worthy of a few laughs, if nothing else.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/pe...ic-our-new-member-mug-shot-album-1895-32.html


----------



## Pisis (May 20, 2009)

Hey, what the hell is wrong with my post??? It doesn't make any sense. :/


----------



## Pisis (May 20, 2009)

Oh, I see now, edited by CC for inappropriate comments? WHAT?! This is actually something I never wrote, I mean the part 



> I have always liked airplanes, since 1990.
> 
> I hope I will have a great tme here on this forum!



WTF else was there before it was removed? Some bull*hit, innit? I'm almost 100% sure I know who is behind this. 
Sorry, my bad anyway... I left one rig logged into my account in our PC Lab and had to run elsewhere and that friggen douchebagg must have gotten into it... Changed my PW already. I'm gonna kill him!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2009)

I thought someone was on ur account David....


----------



## Matt308 (May 20, 2009)

Mmmhmmm...


----------



## Pisis (May 30, 2009)

OK, problem solved. I hope it didn't make any troubles to this forum. It was one of my students. I kinda don't understand the mental mechanisms of 20yo people who behave like they're five just because they're on a semester abroad... Just by the way, this douchebag guy was in a group of "my" students who were arrested by local police last week for demolishing their apartment - the neighbors called. They were drunk, high and some probably even more than this. Two are charged now... Damn, good for me I have three months off this summer!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2009)

Where are they originally from?


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2009)

The US. Pisis is probably teaching english as a second language to foreign students from Alabama. 

And before anyone gets their ass around their shoulders about the Alabama slam, I are one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2009)

LMAO

Matt, you kill me.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (May 30, 2009)

The golden rule: When thee steppeth away from thy comp, rig a grenade behind thy screen to go off at the touch of any key.


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2009)

I think that solves the problem. I was sure it wasn't him, too, but edited the nasty parts of the post so no one would
be offended. I think there's a message here. Don't leave your machine logged onto the forum when you're not
actually using it.

Charles


----------



## Pisis (May 31, 2009)

Working is sometimes hectic so you even don't have time to wipe out your butt... Sad but real.
And I aren't teach Englisch.


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2009)

You aren't? I'm sure you said that you done did.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2009)

LMAO Matt!! They could've been fom Jersey too, ya know!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> You aren't? I'm sure you said that you done did.


Nope, I is teaching Central European History...


----------



## Freebird (Jun 1, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> And before anyone gets their ass around their shoulders about the Alabama slam, I are one.




What?!? Do the King County PC police know this?? 

An Alabama escapee on the run...


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey! No the lingo jokes ain't funny not so! I is also teaching the English and all the my students speaking the writing so very good English from me!!!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 4, 2009)

Burmese Bandit said:


> Hey! No the lingo jokes ain't funny not so! I is also teaching the English and all the my students speaking the writing so very good English from me!!!



Uh... Am I the only one to be lost in all that weird talking ?


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jun 4, 2009)

I was trying to inject a note of humour in the vein begun by Psis, my good sir. Lamentably, it would appear that feeble efforts in that direction have been soundly and utterly squashed. Alas for an asian amateur's aspirations to authorship of amusement!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Asses around their shoulders. That's a good one Matt, I'll have to remember that one! LMAO.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 4, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Uh... Am I the only one to be lost in all that weird talking ?



Yes; mostly Americans actually speak de Ingles like dat, even here Kalifornia in.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2009)

Wot problem is? All people spoke proper England like wot I do in England land like.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jun 4, 2009)

yar Yar! Goot goot eet is I see one two peepul they spik so goody eengleesh like-a me! Why they no not unnersten us I doan no. WEE unnerstan you me so good innit? Wenn wee dork upout ayar-pee lanes and pop hellers and-a injones enn spuork plutts all-a beebools hoo no like ayar-pee lanes doan unnersten us, ho ho ho!!!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 4, 2009)

Why they no not unnersten us I doan no. WEE unnerstan you me so good innit?



Yuo saeying I doan undeerestan y'all?


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jun 5, 2009)

Noah Nullah is nock hyup eye yam swaying! Eye nose jools unnersten me, inna fact eye see you spamming right unner me! 

Zo, dis wee now do done deecide, we shlla sil da goot, goot eengalesh - not likee dose inglereeyz basterds hoo doan no nuffink about-da eengalos or da Walla Walla Two hysteria!!!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 5, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Yes; mostly Americans actually speak de Ingles like dat, even here Kalifornia in.



Okay... I heard a few Americans in movies and TV shows, plus I've been in the Maine a few times, and I don't remember hearing anything like that... Well, at least the accent was not that thick.

Although I do agree that peoples in California can be hard to understand sometimes... The accent on the West coast seems very different from the one on the East coast.

What about some Cajun ? _So sae vraiment hard ah comprendre. Mah payhay le lubster assteur..._


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2009)

Was the first part something about 'Why can't you understand what I say'? Interesting seeing it written - or should that be gud two sea wots writ dere!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I deal with customers over the phone from all over the country. Sometimes it is all I can do to try to make out what the customer is saying, not so much due to the accents, it is more the habits of pronouncing the words that the customer has. Some people just do not talk clearly or pronounce their words cleanly. Most people from the south I can understand fine, no problem. the problem is when you get the guy on the phone who sounds like Farmer Fran from the Waterboy, you know you are in trouble.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 6, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Was the first part something about 'Why can't you understand what I say'? Interesting seeing it written - or should that be gud two sea wots writ dere!



It was almost that... Translated in English : _"This is really hard to understand. I'm gonna go fishing for some lobster, now..."_

The lobster part is a running gag as most Acadians are fishermen.

P.S. Canada's Acadians = USA's Cajuns.


----------

